# Front-Push vs. Mid Mount loaders



## woodbutcher (May 5, 2009)

I have a JD 5105. Im looking to buy a loader for it and was wondering what are the pros/cons & differences between a front-push and a mid mount loader. I emailed Bush Hog to see what loaders fit my Deere & they said the 2427QT (Front-push) and the 3545 (mid-mount) would fit it. Why would one buy one over the other? I see the specs on both are pretty close to being the same. Any advice you guys could toss my way would be greatly appreciated. The last thing I wanna do is buy one then regret it.


----------

